# Katie Holmes: Sie datet Frauenschwarm Jake Gyllenhaal



## beachkini (2 Jan. 2013)

​*Sind Katie Holmes, 34, und Jake Gyllenhaal, 32, das neue Hollywood-Traumpaar? Angeblich soll es zwischen den beiden Schauspielern gefunkt haben.*

Laut der "Grazia" haben sich die beiden durch ihren gemeinsamen Freund Joshua Jackson, mit dem Holmes jahrelang für die Serie "Dawson's Creek" vor der Kamera stand, kennengelernt.

Danach folgten viele romantische Dates in der Wohnung des 32-Jährigen. So berichtet ein Insider gegenüber des Magazins:

"Josh war der Drahtzieher dieser Romanze. Katie sagt, dass sie einen Haufen gemeinsam haben und Jake hat sie sich in dem Theaterstück 'Dead Accounts' angesehen. Außerdem war sie für ein Dinner in seinem Appartement in West Village."

Nach der Scheidung von Tom Cruise scheint die 34-Jährige wieder offen für eine neue Liebe zu sein. Und auch ihr Ex wurde erst kürzlich bei einem Date mit der New Yorker Restaurant-Managerin Cynthia Jorge gesichtet.

Nach dem ganzen Strapazen im letzten Jahr hoffen wir für Katie, dass sie endlich "Mr. Right" gefunden hat ...
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

immer noch besser als ein Scientologe


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

So lange er nicht bei Scientology ist...


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Jan. 2013)

na bei den anderen Schwierigkeiten, wie Absetzen ihres Theaterstücks etc. .....

wäre, das ja mal was schönes für Sie, aber ob Jake gerade der Richtige ist ???


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

She should shy away from actors.


----------

